# [DeathWatch] Final Sanction (Updated 9/14/2010)



## Zen_Pollo (Sep 7, 2010)

*Weep and Sing with me, the Litanies of Battle.*

As all that spring from the Earth, Man's fate is to die
Once a river surging through the galaxy, a
Human tide flooded the stars many eons ago.
Wave after wave, men drove foul Xenos before them.

But the wave crested, the surge abated after
Millenia of struggle and the waters grew dank.
For as the river's current turns against itself,
In swirling eddies at the base of a rapid,

So did the tide of man work to cross purposes.
Some humans turned to Chaos; stones choking the stream.
Log-jams grew; tainted by corrupt Xenos Agents.
Yet more men fell to filthy Herectical silt.

Now the river's source grows weak; the God-Emperor
Trapped in a Golden Throne, neither live nor dead.
Long ago his storm fed the deep tributaries but
A drought has come, no end in sight to quench our thirst

Weep with me now for the waning strength of mankind;
Thousands of souls feed the dying Carrion Lord.
Weep with me now for the base frailty of mankind;
Prone to corruption, most men cannot be trusted.
Weep with me now for the endless wars of mankind;
There is no moment of peace in this Age of Strife.

But weak as men are now, set upon on all sides, 
The river still flows onward bloistered by teeming
Masses, rank upon rank of expendables.  Untold
Billions fill the ranks of Imperial Guardsman.

The Sons of the Emperor ride the river's crest.
Brave warriors trained in glorious battle, 
Bred for strife, outfitted with peerless armorments;
Known as Space Marines, the Adeptus Astartes.

Yet even among these troops exist storied veterans,
Space Marines strong and wise, well-tested in battle.
Tough brawlers leading the raging river; Honors
Adorn their proud Powersuits--unquestioned valor.

But the Adeptus Astartes know greater men;
Skilled campaigners; their war-prowess unsurpassed.
Best Battle-Brothers of each Chapter form one force:
The Chamber Militant of the Ordo Xenos!

Sing with me now for the Power-Fist of mankind;
Space Marines bursting through the foul Xenos logjams.
Sing with me now for the dread Kill-Teams of mankind;
For no scourge of the Xenos shall go unpunished.
Sing with me now for the Defenders of mankind;
Heap praise on the valorous deeds of the *Deathwatch*!


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Sep 7, 2010)

*The Battle-Brothers of The Ordo Xenos*

*The Battle-Brothers of The Ordo Xenos*

Six are the number of Battle-Brothers named here.
This unit earned immortal glory in battle.
Listen now to the tales of this valorous warband;
Commit their deeds to the annuals of their Chapters.

First in battle, Brother *Elyas*, Dark Angel.
A stoic defender, this Son of the Lion 
Was a glutton for strife.  Armed with Power-Fist and
Bolter, Elyas trained as an Assault Marine.

Deadly gunner *Sepheran* was next in valor,
The Devastator Marine wielded a Heavy
Bolter. Calculating Sepheran ever fought his
Blood Angel gene-flaw, the Red Thirst consummed his thoughts

Then came Brother *Skold*, Space Wolf Tactical Marine.
Bolter-bearer, Knife-wielder, his Wolf Senses were keen.
Gregarious  amongst his Brothers, Skold's combat 
Demeanor could exceed the Fury of the Wolf.

Another Tactical Marine,  *Octavius*.
The Blood Angel's shots were keen; No enemy faced 
Him that did not feel his Bolter's wrath.  A Hunger 
For the Blood-Frenzy consumed this Battle-Brother!

*Loken*, last among the Tactical Marines, also came
From the fierce Space Wolf Chapter.  A specialist with 
The Bolter, the Battle-Brother also had a strong
Taste for Ale and meaty victuals like any Beast!

Least amongst the Battle-Brothers was *Lucien*
Known as the False Apothecary, the Space Marine
Provided scant succor to his companions in
Battle. This Ultramarine carried dark secrets...

Six were their number; so few Space Marines, yet so many
Lives rode upon their shoulders.  Heavy is the burden
On all the Emperor's Sons but the Kill-Teams know
Greatest strife as the frontline against the Xenos!


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Sep 7, 2010)

*Countdown to Avalos;Countdown to Victory!*

*Countdown to Avalos; Countdown to Victory!*

*T-minus 2 hours:*  The Sword-Class frigate, named
Valiant, arrives in the Avalos system.
Their mission: support,service and respond to the 
Summons of the Inquisitor Kalistradi

*T-minus forty-seven minutes:* No response
From the surface of the planet.  Imperial
Authorities not to be found.  What could be the 
Cause of this inactivity? Emperor knows...

*T-minus eighteen minutes:* The Valiant arrives
In orbit around Avalos.  Only then do 
The Hive Ship Krakens swarm from the primary Moon. 
Tyranid Hive Fleet Dagon comes to feed on Man!

Armor melting under a barrage of bio-plasma
And pyro-spores damaging the Valiant's hull,
The Imperial crew is taken by surprise.
This Sword-Class Frigate is no match for the onslaught.

Sing with me praise for Haltreme, Captain of the doomed 
Valiant.  His final act; loading the Battle-
Brothers into a single Drop Pod. For as the hatch 
Closed, the Hive Fleet Kraken crushed the ship, killing all.

*T-minus six minutes:* The Battle-Brothers, sole 
Survivors of the Valiant, race planet-side, 
Intolerable G-forces wracking their bodies. 
Yet Space Marines, bred for such abuse, worry not.

The only concern of the DeathWatch Kill-Team: Mission!
An Astartes Transponder beckons;  Retrojets 
Fire and course corrects towards Lordsholm, Capital
Of Avalos; Kalistradi's last known locale... 

*Now*: The Drop Pod crashes thru a cathedral roof
And doors open,  disgroging Space Marines, primed for strife.
The vigilant gaze of their Gene-Father upon
Them, the Sons of the Emperor hear gun-fire near.

Hive Fleet Dagon, a Shadow on the Warp above.
Hybrid Rebels fighting for control of Lordsholm.
No reinforcements, No support,  No hope for aid.
Six Space Marines grid for battle to save this World!






By zen_pollo at 2010-09-06


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Sep 15, 2010)

*Kill-Team joins the vicious Battle for the Chapel!*

*Kill-Team joins the vicious Battle for the Chapel!* 

Lordsholm is scoured in a deluge of rain.  The
Ancient and crumbling city is ablaze in gun-
Fire and wenching explosions.  The rickety shacks
Rock in place with the echoes of Heavy Stubbbers

The Kill-Team looks outside the Chapel to assess
The situation.  Beyond the entrance to the
Chapel, the Lordsholm 117th PDF
Fights Rebel forces, foul Xenos-tainted Hybrids!

Hiding behind barricades, the tattered Guardsman
Stave-off the onslaught of Rebel scum.  But weak-willed
As these men are, their morale will surely fail.  "Break 
And Run!" is the sad cry from mankinds' warriors.

But Elyas has not yet joined the fray!  Pointing 
to a nearby Guardsman, he yells, "Who's in charge here?"
Poor Guardsman's last act was to call for his Captain
But a stray bullet cut him down in his young prime.

Nevertheless, the Space Marine saw the leader, 
Huddled behind a burnt-out Chimera, trying 
To prevent the rout of her command.  With a grunt, 
Elyas keys his Jump Pack and flies to her side.

Meanwhile, Sepheran climbs to the Chapel roof
The Blood Angel's eye surveils the battle terrain 
Eager to bring his Heavy Bolter to bear on 
Xenos-tainted scum, wise Sepheran holds his fire;

For his Battle-Brothers had not yet joined the fight!
Skold races to the Chimera to hold the high-ground
Octavius runs to the line to encourage 
The troops but to no avail--deeds win over words!

Loken and Lucien take cover behind the 
Barricades.  Loken observes the opposing Hordes:
Irregulars, lacking insignia, carrying
Demo Charges, rush toward the Guardsmans' position!

The SpaceWolf Brother warns his allies over Vox:
"Demo Charges moving into the Barricades!"
But the Tactical Marine is not alone in
Calling targets: Skold cries to his Battle-Brothers:

"Heavy Stubbers in position opposite the 
Battle-field!" For the SpaceWolf spies the weapons
Raking the lines from a building's second floor.  Skold 
runs to assume a flanking spot against the Horde.

Brave Elyas quickly responds, "I'll take out the
Heavy Stubbers!"  The Son of The Lion leaps a-
Cross the fray; bypassing rushing mobs.  Landing at
The next building over.  The Assault Marine sees

A weakness in the building's foundation; a plan
quickly forms: one good explosion in the right spot 
will likely bring the entire structure crashing
Down, killing those cursed rebels firing inside!

Freed to commence the slaughter, Sepheran trains his
Heavy Bolter full-auto into the Demo
Squad.  Never had this world seen such unrelenting
Devastation - no denying righteous fury!

For the explosive bolts tear through the Demo Squad
Like a child's string of firecrackers; one red 
burst after another. How many scum fell to ruin?
Only the Emperor knows for sure, but none mourn

The waste of many score Xenos-tainted rebel Hordes.
Skold, Loken, and Octavius fire into 
The advancing mobs but even bolter fury is 
No match against the Horde's overwhelming numbers

Only Lucien holds back for he recalls the
Codex Astartes' wise words: "Stand Your Ground Against 
the Enemy's Charge!" Waiting for the Horde's attack,
Many Guardsman fall--even Skold suffers a small wound!

But the UltraMarine Honours the Codex and 
Holds till the mob reaches his range; Only then does
The False Apothecary strike!  Running to the 
Killing field, the Brazen Marine lobs a grenade

Into the midst of the mob destroying many!
The Favoured Son cries out, "Join Me!  Follow the lead 
of the UltraMarines into the Glorious 
Face of Battle!" and many Guardman find their nerve.

Emboldened,  Octavius makes his mark agianst 
the Horde and his Bolts lay waste to wicked Rebels.
"God-Emperor Smites You Down," is the Blood Angel's
taunt!  Yet the mob advances; undeterred by loss.

*Amidst this fearsome struggle where was Elyas?*


----------

